# Corsa B engine Bay - What's this bit?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys

Working on a friends shed of a corsa before I sell it for her. First thing last night was the engine bay. Came up pretty good but theres one thing Im unsure of -

A metal lined fabric that has been wrapped around the dizzy cap. Any idea why this has been put on there? I'd like to remove it as it looks awful but won't of its there for a reason? Any ideas

Heres some before and after shots.....

[img=http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/1980/dsc01022vm5.th.jpg]

[img=http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/9121/dsc01031hi5.th.jpg]


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Its just heat insulating stuff, not sure why its there though.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

its totally unrequired. tell you this man its the first i have ever seen it and ave seen under a lot of corsa bonnets


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

i'd leave it on, although its not needed, to me it would indicate its been put on for a bodge reason. Such as the dizzy has some kind of crack in it, and thats to keep water etc out.


----------

